# Taos camping



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Taos Junction bridge. It's the take out for LTB and Rio Pueblo.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

*BLM @ Pilar*

Find a little town called Pilar south of Taos on NM 64. At the turn there is the "Pilar Yacht Club" a boaters hangout where you can get good coffee, breakfast burritos, and all kinds of river beta. So take that road through Pilar and you soon enter BLM land with lots of river side camping options stretching for 6 miles down along the Rio Grande until you reach the Taos Junction Bridge. These days they are being sticklers about the camping and usage fees (fines). 
It's beautiful right now and just about everything is running well. I live here so let me know if I can help with any info.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there a name for this place or is it just there. Are unleashed dogs welcome?


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

*Tjb*



tellutwurp said:


> Is there a name for this place or is it just there. Are unleashed dogs welcome?


call it the Taos Junction Bridge area, or an area in there along the road is called Orilla Verde (I think...) and if the park rangers come around you should try to have the dog in the car or on a leash....


----------



## Thumphrey (Jul 25, 2006)

Would the camp grounds will be full by late friday night?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

There is free camping back behind TJB along the rio pueblo and in the 'dustbowl'. look out for poison ivy near the pueblo. the blm campsites availability i dont know about, but even if they are full - no worries, porto-can @ TJB and the rivers right there.... wish i could camp by the rio instead of working this weekend... gotta pay the bills tho... have fun!


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*no free camping*



abron said:


> There is free camping back behind TJB along the rio pueblo and in the 'dustbowl'. look out for poison ivy near the pueblo. the blm campsites availability i dont know about, but even if they are full - no worries, porto-can @ TJB and the rivers right there.... wish i could camp by the rio instead of working this weekend... gotta pay the bills tho... have fun!


The days of free camping are over in the areas described above. It costs 5 bucks per car in the primative area to stay the night. 3 bucks for the day rate. The BLM does and will come and check out all the spots in the early am. Leave early enough and you might miss the ranger. Have fun. Atom...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

When camping in the area of toas, be careful what you leave unattended. Car break ins, and camp thefts seem frequent there for some reason. I grew up there, so before anyone flames me, I love the area. It just seems like the frequency of returning to a broken window is greater than other areas I've boated.


----------

